# Designing a Black Dayan Zhanchi to a Steam Punk Cube



## fat10000y (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I just started to learn to solve the 3x3x3 last week, and got so addicted... 
I already bought like 6 cubes just to tested out which one I like best. 
So far I like the Dayan Guhong best, and decided to sacrifice my Zhanchi for my art project.
So I wanted to create a "steam punk" version of the cube.
It took me around 5-6 hours total, and I'm finally finished today, just wanted to share the joy~~~
Check it out and let me know what you guys think!^^ 

https://flic.kr/s/aHsjXpg2QA

Thanks~~~
Sylvia


----------



## typeman5 (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 22, 2014)

That looks amazing! Very impressive, well done.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 22, 2014)

That is awesome! Great job, I am really impressed. Really cool concept and execution.


----------



## Arti (Apr 22, 2014)

Great work! Is it solvable? Or just a display piece?


----------



## fat10000y (Apr 22, 2014)

Arti said:


> Great work! Is it solvable? Or just a display piece?




Thanks all for the good comments! I'm so grateful^^

It is solvable. I tried couple times already. 
But it's hard for me because I don't remember which color belongs to which side. lol 
It is definitely not a speedcube tho ...


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks really nice! Sad you had to use a Zanchi though  there's like $3 cubes you could have sacrificed.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 22, 2014)

Whoa... that's really really cool!


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 22, 2014)

That looks really nice!



fat10000y said:


> Thanks all for the good comments! I'm so grateful^^
> 
> It is solvable. I tried couple times already.
> But it's hard for me because I don't remember which color belongs to which side. lol
> It is definitely not a speedcube tho ...



How is it not a speedcube? Isn't it a Zhanchi?


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 22, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> How is it not a speedcube? Isn't it a Zhanchi?



I'm guessing the mods probably messed with it's turning ability.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 22, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Looks really nice! Sad you had to use a Zanchi though  there's like $3 cubes you could have sacrificed.


I think the fact that it is a Zhanchi makes it even cooler! I am shocked that it only took you 5-6 hours.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 22, 2014)

Where you you put the water?


----------



## fat10000y (Apr 22, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I'm guessing the mods probably messed with it's turning ability.



Yeah, I used a Zhanchi because I wanted to be a smoothly cube.
It still turns smoothly, but since I had one of the clock hands sticking out, it kind of blocks the way.
But the clock hand is movable, so I'll just have to move it away a bit so it won't block.
It is more of a novelty cube I guess ^^ Just to look at, and play a little.. not for speed solving.. lol


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Apr 22, 2014)

dayum 
make a tutorial or smth
i know most of us wont have the drawing capabilities but i'm willing to do it
i have a gorillaz picture cube made with a zhanchi 
but i could do another with my sulong or smth 
great job!


----------



## Mikel (Apr 23, 2014)

That looks pretty cool!


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Apr 23, 2014)

wow, that looks awesome


----------



## Blurry (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow. That looks amazing, I'd pay for that to be a display piece. Good Look on your grading and be sure to inform us


----------



## Destro (Apr 28, 2014)

Cool,can u make a tutorial on how to make one?


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Apr 29, 2014)

That's awesome, great work!


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 29, 2014)

Your work is quite a piece of art I'd say. Looks amazing, but I have a question that might seems stupid for some of you so yeah here it comes :

Could someone please explain me what "steam punk" means ?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

A genre of science fiction that uses steam powered design rather than modern technology.


----------



## liuyue (Apr 29, 2014)

Dayan Guhong is okay,but I think Yulong would be better.


----------



## Future Cuber (Apr 29, 2014)

whoa ...... awesome


----------

